# Ahimsa In ALL Religions



## CaramelChocolate (Jan 25, 2005)

*AHIMSA IN ALL RELIGIONS*

Ahimsa is a Sanskrit term which translates roughly into non-injury to living beings or dynamic harmlessness.

Ahimsa can be observed in full in the following 9 ways:

Mentally not to do injury oneself, 
Mentally not to get injury done by others, 
Mentally not to approve injury done by others, 
Orally not to do injury oneself, 
Orally not to get injury done by others, 
Orally not to approve injury done by others, 
Physically not to do injury oneself, 
Physically not to get injury done by others, and 
Physically not to approve injury done by others. 
In this thread I attempt to prove that all religions, follow ahimsa in some form or another and that ahimsa is truly the greatest religion.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jan 25, 2005)

*Sikhism*

*SIKHISM* 
*GURU GRANTH SAHIB AND AHIMSA*
_”False are the ears which listen to the slander of others.”_ - Page 268, Line 19 -- Guru Arjan Dev
_“It is not good to slander anyone, but the foolish, self-willed manmukhs still do it_.” - Page 755, Line 7 -- Guru Amar Das 

*VEGETARIANISM IN SIKHISM*
Sikhs are split on the issue of vegetarianism as Guru Granth Sahib says:
_”The fools argue about flesh and meat, but they know nothing about meditation and spiritual wisdom.”_ - Page 1289, Line 15 -- Guru Nanak Dev

Some Sikhs are vegetarian and some are not, but basically devotion to GOD is more important than diet in Sikhism.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jan 25, 2005)

*Islam*

*ISLAM*
*QU’RAN AND AHIMSA*
_“Allah does not love the public utterance of* hurt*ful speech unless (it be) by one to whom injustice has been done; and Allah is Hearing, Knowing_._”_ – The Women 4.148

*VEGETARIANISM IN ISLAM*
Most Muslims argue that meat is allowed in Islam. However some Islamic groups are promoting vegetarianism – www.islamicconcern.com . They use the following quote to back up their arguments:
_“And there is no animal that walks upon the earth nor a bird that flies with its two wings but (they are) genera like yourselves; We have not neglected anything in the Book, then to their Lord shall they be gathered.” _– The Cattle 6.38

It has been argued by some that vegetarianism is not allowed on the grounds of believing it is wrong to eat meat as some will argue meat is allowed in Islam. It has also been argued against due to the fact that vegetarianism came from Jainism. [Vegetarianism is only allowed on grounds of health?]


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jan 25, 2005)

*Christianity*

*CHRISTIANITY*
*BIBLE AND AHIMSA*
_“You shall not go around as a slanderer among your people, and you shall not stand up against the life of your neighbor: I am the LORD.”_ – Lev. 19.16

*VEGETARIANISM IN CHRISTIANITY*
Some Christians follow a vegetarian diet [see www.christianveg.com ]; they use this quote to back up their argument:
_“__And God said, ‘Behold, I have given you every plant yielding seed that is on the face of all the earth, and every tree with seed in its fruit. You shall have them for food. And to every beast of the earth and to every bird of the heavens and to everything that creeps on the earth, everything that has the breath of life, I have given every green plant for food.’ And it was so. And God saw everything that he had made, and behold, it was very good. And there was evening and there was morning, the sixth day.”_ Gen 1:29-31

It has been argued by some that vegetarianism is not allowed on the grounds of believing it is wrong to eat meat as some will argue meat is allowed in Christianity. It has also been argued against due to the fact that vegetarianism came from Jainism.


----------

